# More railgons



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

While not as detailed as Brian's railgons, I finally got a chance to get these thrown together. I have the body for a third car cut but ran out of 1/8" square rod...at least now I know how to make the grab irons! I will probably add a bit more body detail having seen Brian's work.







































I have tried to look for the weld marks on the end plate but I have yet to see a prototype phote that clearly shows them...does anyone have such a photo as it would be a great detail to add??


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Frank,

How's this one?


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Woo-Hoo!! That is just want I wanted  In fact that is a great picture for other details as well - many thanks!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Your RailGon gondola cars is looking good Frank...


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Try using a hole punch...hit it kinda hard and then turn it over and flatten your punch holes back out..looks great once painted! 

Thats what I did on my 3 gons I've built so far. Its great to see others building these!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

I have ordered the square styrene rod for another 6 cars, bought a 4'x8' sheet of 0.125 (1/8") styrene and ordered the brass wire (0.028") for my grabirons...just gotta get paint and decide on what additional details to add....


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

OK I've made a bit more progress and will probably be stalled until I get some spare time to call USAT and ask for brakewheels...

So here's my interpretation of the railgon...in future versions I want to add some additional body detail (railgon Mk. II)











I thought I might share some of the jigs I used in adding the grabirons:









FYI I sized these to 800 x 600 as I had heard the new max width allowed for embedded photos had changed. If I misread that, my apologies.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job Frank, car coming along nicely


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI I sized these to 800 x 600 as I had heard the new max width allowed for embedded photos had changed. If I misread that, my apologies. No apologies required Frank, you heard correctly that the max width has changed to 800 pixels, and I'm sure all will be pleased with your larger pictures.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

wheeee! give me an inch I'll take 96 pixels


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Frank, how did you make the double bend grab irons? I have a pulpwood car under construction and the bottom grab iron has a double bend. What size brass bar did you use? 1/32"? 
Ron


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, 

I'll chime in here. 

I used .028 dia brass (Detail Associates) 

Here's how I did mine.....I couldn't find my tutorial here (on MyLargescale) so this link will take you to LSC, just scroll down the page till you see my photo tutorial. 

>http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=14194&p=3< 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=14194&p=3 

Brian B.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this will be of interest.









Brian Briggs - Grab Iron Tutorial (PDF 1.6MB)[/b]


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Brian, does Detail Associates have a website? I find them referenced but no website. 
Ron


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Also, is the pull eye on the side a detail associates part? That is a nice addition to the detail that most cars have. 
Ron


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, 

No they do not have a web site, look at Walthers for pictures.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, 

I buy my Detail Associates wire at Internet Trains dot com. 

The pulls on the side are just bent wire (Detail Assoc. .033 wire) with touchdown pads made from styrene and Tichy rivets.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Frank, could you give me a dimension of the spacing in between coss members on the end bulkhead. And what did you make the cross members out of? I am trying to build a 65' mill gon and the end bulkhead is similiar to the one you built. It would help me with a starting point. 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------

